# apple/bubblegum air freshener reccomendations?



## Dunkz2006 (Nov 18, 2009)

well a mate sprayed a little CG apple spray freshener in my vxr last year but they stopped doing it i think so can any reccomend an equivalent please or a nice bubblegum spray please? Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2011)

autosmart do bubble gum blast .:thumb:


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

The AS stuff is very good mate


----------



## Dunkz2006 (Nov 18, 2009)

swiftjon said:


> autosmart do bubble gum blast .:thumb:


Thanks mate where would i find a dealer to post or local to plymouth? seem to struggle finding one


----------



## Matt B (Feb 21, 2010)

I don;t find that the autosmart stuff last very long. I'm looking for a replacement also. Something I can use in customers cars and last a long time.


----------



## Pimms (Aug 21, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Autosmart-Bla...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item256113504a

that the one?


----------



## Dunkz2006 (Nov 18, 2009)

guy_92 said:


> The AS stuff is very good mate


cheers mate



Matt B said:


> I don;t find that the autosmart stuff last very long. I'm looking for a replacement also. Something I can use in customers cars and last a long time.


let me know how you get on mate



Pimms said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Autosmart-Bla...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item256113504a
> 
> that the one?


i did see that stuff but was hoping for one i can dilute or use in a spray bottle :thumb:


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

mine lasted about 2 weeks, which is plenty lasts longer than the stripper scent


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2011)

Dunkz2006 said:


> Thanks mate where would i find a dealer to post or local to plymouth? seem to struggle finding one


pm suej in autosmart section and she will pass on details of your local rep :thumb:


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

I Googled for some liquid bubblegum air freshener and found this:

http://www.sterlingproducts.co.uk/O...reshener-Bubblegum-/prod_301.html?review=read

http://www.fog-it.com/index.aspx?pageid=374808&prodid=2770162

Not used either so can't vouch for any tbh. The AS canned stuff only requires a very short 2 second burst and it lasts about a week.


----------



## Dunkz2006 (Nov 18, 2009)

Davemm said:


> mine lasted about 2 weeks, which is plenty lasts longer than the stripper scent





swiftjon said:


> pm suej in autosmart section and she will pass on details of your local rep :thumb:





guy_92 said:


> I Googled for some liquid bubblegum air freshener and found this:
> 
> http://www.sterlingproducts.co.uk/O...reshener-Bubblegum-/prod_301.html?review=read
> 
> ...


Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

We still do an Apple Scented one, it's called SoFast odour Eater 


i still have a green apple 16oz kicking around though :lol:


----------



## Dunkz2006 (Nov 18, 2009)

Jordan said:


> We still do an Apple Scented one, it's called SoFast odour Eater
> 
> i still have a green apple 16oz kicking around though :lol:


Ah thats good to know does it smell the same as the old one? or do you want to sell me the green apple one pretty please :lol:

thanks for the reply mate :thumb:


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

i'm not that sure, im pretty sure the scents are similar, but im not 100%

i'll have a sniff when i get in today and check for you!


----------



## F35 (Oct 26, 2009)

California Scents Golden State Delight (US Gum) is awesome


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

F35 said:


> California Scents Golden State Delight (US Gum) is awesome


I haven't tried this one but I've got their strawberry one & it's great:thumb:
Thinking of trying GSD next


----------



## Dunkz2006 (Nov 18, 2009)

Jordan said:


> i'm not that sure, im pretty sure the scents are similar, but im not 100%
> 
> i'll have a sniff when i get in today and check for you!





F35 said:


> California Scents Golden State Delight (US Gum) is awesome





Koshka said:


> I haven't tried this one but I've got their strawberry one & it's great:thumb:
> Thinking of trying GSD next


Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## CALIFORNIA (Jan 2, 2010)

very strong it is:

real bubblegum:thumb:


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Car-Air-fresh...542445642&po=&ps=63&clkid=7015264248888307784

i always get my bubblegum and berry blasts from this guy, he's excellent to deal with:thumb: try the berry blast aswell:wave:


----------

